# James White June 14-15



## Jesus is my friend (Apr 15, 2013)

Just a heads up,I am sorry I am trying to get some links for brochures and other Info

Dr. James White will be speaking at our church Grace Bible Church June 14-15th,I can't recommend our church and these conferences enough!,not sure on the topic,links and more info to come!


----------



## kodos (Apr 15, 2013)

How exciting! If I were in your neck of the woods I'd be there


----------

